

Show HN: Google Glass feed (allgoogleglass.com) - richardg

A weekend project (Done on many weekends, not just one..)
Aggregate all those Glass-related stuff.
Comments welcome.
======
ScottWhigham
<http://allgoogleglass.com>

Wow - very cool. I sort of like the layout but wish there was a way to just
browse by headline (a la HN). I like it though. One problem I had is that, on
FF21.0, the fonts look awful. Even when I zoom in at 150%, they still look all
goofy. I don't know if that's a firefox thing or a you thing - just letting
you know.

Kudos

~~~
richardg
Thanks for the feedback. I'm using Arual Light generated by FontSquirrel and I
think FF does not support font-smoothing. Will find a fix though.

